

Early rev of 'Clojure Programming' book from O'Reilly now available - cemerick
http://cemerick.com/2011/06/10/clojure-programming-book-now-available/

======
ohyes
Just briefly looking at the topics index list, I don't see anything about
macros (or even meta-programming). Was this done on purpose? Should we expect
a sequel if this does well?

~~~
cemerick
The ToC only includes what was released to Rough Cuts this time around. We're
pushing up a large backlog of content into one end of Rough Cuts on Monday
(including a chapter on macros); it'll hopefully come out the other side so
you can see it before the end of the week.

~~~
ohyes
nice, looking forward to it.

------
cletus
Is this going to be out on Kindle?

It would be awesome if you could get the Rough Cuts and final form on Kindle
as I can't imagine buying it on anything else.

~~~
runevault
Not one of the authors but I have a ton of oreilly books and the ones I have
all got a mobi version at some point. Though the impression I get is the rough
cuts is pdf only.

~~~
nkassis
Yeah for some reason oreilly doesn't use the same system for final books and
rough cuts. Rough cuts are on safari, their online book library service, while
regular books are just available from oreilly.com. I think it's because each
rough cut is generated for one user.

I wish they could unify those a little. At least have Safari generate books in
multiple formats.

